# يستحوذ



## shadowy nobody

مرحبا ...
أي الجملتين التاليتين صحيح؟
1- استحوذ الحديث انتباه الجميع 
2- استحوذ الحديث على انتباه الجميع


وشكرا مقدما !


----------



## barkoosh

استحوذ الحديث على انتباه الجميع


----------

